# Karmala



## political_twin (Oct 4, 2005)

What's the verdict on the new Mark perfume, Karmala?  I as just wondering because it sounds like my kind of scent; sexy, dark, mysterious, but tame enough for daytime wear.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm curious about this one too.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Also curious...I love mark Hollywood Pink.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Also curious...I love mark Hollywood Pink._

 
I love Hollywood Pink too... so... glamorous and fabulously retro... I love that bottle.  

^_^


----------



## xotikloks (Nov 4, 2005)

I tried Kamala with high hopes.  Unfortunately I had to return it to my Avon rep.  It didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you guys tried True Heart? I like the Hollywood Pink alot and have been thinking about trying TH.


----------



## Alannah (Dec 9, 2005)

I actually love every Mark. perfume that's come out so far.  I'd say my favourite is True Heart, but Hollywood Pink Flamingo and Karmala are close seconds.  Karmala isn't as strong as I'd like but it's really nice and a good cold weather scent.

Instant Vacation is a great tropical scent without being too suntan lotion-ish (and it's subtle, which is nice).  I love the smell of Hollywood Pink but the perfume fades so quickly that it's pointless to wear it.  I use the lotion instead.


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alannah* 
_I actually love every Mark. perfume that's come out so far.  I'd say my favourite is True Heart, but Hollywood Pink Flamingo and Karmala are close seconds.  Karmala isn't as strong as I'd like but it's really nice and a good cold weather scent.

Instant Vacation is a great tropical scent without being too suntan lotion-ish (and it's subtle, which is nice).  I love the smell of Hollywood Pink but the perfume fades so quickly that it's pointless to wear it.  I use the lotion instead._

 


Oh I have got to try Instant Vacation!!!
Thanks for post about it! *adds it to my want list*


----------



## Alannah (Dec 9, 2005)

I just realised, I don't think Instant Vacation is available year-round.  It came out last summer and I haven't seen it in any of the winter Markalogs... but you might check with a rep. to be sure.

I think I have a sample (it's a little "towelette" with perfume on it sealed up in a flat package) at home, if you'd like it--I'll double check tonight after work.


----------

